# how to use an old Brinkmann smoke n' pit vertical smoker



## nonlinear (Sep 6, 2008)

we got a free Brinkmann smoke n' pit vertical smoker on craigslist.  I think it's an old model, there is no hinged lid or thermometer on it.  inside are two trays and a rack.

i'm assuming the charcoal goes on the bottom tray, and then water or wood or both goes on the top tray (?)

and then food on the rack of course.

does anyone know where i can find instructions for how to use this type of smoker.

also, we were previously planning on getting a small electric smoker with a door, etc.  how would this brinkmann smoker compare to an electric smoker with a door?

thanks!
non.


----------



## bishop916 (Sep 6, 2008)

First of all, welcome to the SMF.
Before we get too far ahead of ourselves, stop by the Roll Call section and introduce yourself to the community. We like to get to know our new members like they were family!

To answer your questions, that is an old water smoker. Wood/charcoal on bottom tray, water/flavorings in top bowl. 

Someone with more experience can help you get it setup to Q-up some good grubs! Used properly, the water smoker can compare with just about any other type of charcoal smoker.


----------



## crusty ol salt (Sep 6, 2008)

welcome to SMF you still need to drop by roll call and say hello to everyone else.

here is the link to all the brinkmann owners manuals it should help you with the basic step up of your unit.

http://www.brinkmann.net/Customer Service/OwnersManuals.aspx

I think your unit is very similar to my GOSM and the mods some of the others here and i have done should transfer over very easily


----------

